# Ubuntu hängt sich auf, aber Musik läuft weiter



## Silent12 (4. Februar 2012)

*Ubuntu hängt sich auf, aber Musik läuft weiter*

Hallo,
ich habe seit einer Weile das Problem, dass ich bei den Unterschiedlichsten Aufgaben einen Systemaufhänger bekomme. Der Bildschirm friert quasi ein, aber die Musik läuft weiter. Wenn ich dann per Strg + Alt + F5 zur Shell-gebundenen Ansicht wechsele und danach wieder zurück, ist der Bildschirm komplett schwarz, bis auf einen kleinen Aussschnitt (immer unten rechts) welcher noch das eingefrorene Bild zeigt.
Woran könnte es liegen ? 

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu hängt sich auf, aber Musik läuft weiter*

Dazu findest du sicherlich eine Fehlermeldung im Syslog (/var/log/messages oder /var/log/syslog), bitte poste die entsprechenden Meldungen einmal hier. Alternativ solltest du auch direkt nach dem Auftreten des Problems eventuelle Kernelfehler o.ä. mittels "dmesg" anzeigen lassen können.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Mashed (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu hängt sich auf, aber Musik läuft weiter*

Bis du das Problem behoben hast:
Mit "ps -ax" die Prozesse anzeigen lassen, den Übeltäter identifizieren(meistens das zuletzt verwendete Programm) und mit "kill -s 9 [Prozess-ID]" beenden. Wenn das Bild nicht wieder normal wird, "sudo /etc/init.d/service gdm restart" oder "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart".

Löst das Problem zwar nicht, aber erspart dir in der Zwischenzeit den Reset vom PC.


----------



## Silent12 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu hängt sich auf, aber Musik läuft weiter*

Danke für die Tipps. Leider unterstützt PCGH das Anhängen von log-Dateien nicht, deshalb habe ich die Dateien hochgeladen   (im Ordner Linux:  silent12.bplaced.net  )
Als Ausgabe von dmesg bekomme ich eine Seitenlange Ausgabe, die den Speicher des Terminals sprengt (wie kann man dies nochmal in einer Datei speichern ? ). Wo finde ich in dieser Ausgabe etwas zu meinem Problem ?

Edit: Langsam reichts mir echt. Gerade nach dem Neustart (/etc/init.d..... findet er nicht) hat Ubuntu sich einfach allein beim öffnen des ?Arbeitsplatzes (weis nicht wie das unter Linux heißt  ) aufgehängt. 
       Wie hoch wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit dieses Problem beim Neuaufsetzen von Ubuntu nicht zu haben ? 

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu hängt sich auf, aber Musik läuft weiter*



Silent12 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Leider unterstützt PCGH das Anhängen von log-Dateien nicht, deshalb habe ich die Dateien hochgeladen   (im Ordner Linux:  silent12.bplaced.net  )
> Als Ausgabe von dmesg bekomme ich eine Seitenlange Ausgabe, die den Speicher des Terminals sprengt (wie kann man dies nochmal in einer Datei speichern ? ). Wo finde ich in dieser Ausgabe etwas zu meinem Problem ?


Die Ausgabe von einem Programm kannst du mit ">" in eine Datei leiten. Mit ">" wird der Dateiinhalt ersetzt, mit ">>" wird es an den bestehenden Inhalt angehängt.
Relevant dürften für dich folgende Zeilen sein:


```
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709609] ------------[ cut here ]------------
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709635] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-3.0.0/net/mac80211/rx.c:2910 ieee80211_rx+0x89/0x180 [mac80211]()
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709638] Hardware name: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709640] Modules linked in: nls_utf8 isofs bnep rfcomm bluetooth parport_pc ppdev vesafb binfmt_misc arc4 rtl8187 mac80211 cfg80211 eeprom_93cx6 snd_usb_audio snd_hda_codec_hdmi
snd_hda_codec_realtek joydev hid_roccat_kovaplus hid_roccat hid_roccat_common snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_pcm snd_hwdep snd_usbmidi_lib snd_seq_midi snd_rawmidi snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq uvcvideo videodev usbhid hid snd_timer
snd_seq_device snd fglrx(P) psmouse serio_raw soundcore mei(C) snd_page_alloc lp parport floppy xhci_hcd r8169 ahci libahci
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709687] Pid: 0, comm: kworker/0:1 Tainted: P         C  3.0.0-14-generic-pae #23-Ubuntu
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709690] Call Trace:
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709696]  [<c1542c41>] ? printk+0x2d/0x2f
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709704]  [<c1050462>] warn_slowpath_common+0x72/0xa0
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709719]  [<f8a2c0b9>] ? ieee80211_rx+0x89/0x180 [mac80211]
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709731]  [<f8a2c0b9>] ? ieee80211_rx+0x89/0x180 [mac80211]
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709736]  [<c10504b2>] warn_slowpath_null+0x22/0x30
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709747]  [<f8a2c0b9>] ieee80211_rx+0x89/0x180 [mac80211]
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709752]  [<c145498e>] ? skb_dequeue+0x4e/0x70
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709763]  [<f8a11b9f>] ieee80211_tasklet_handler+0xaf/0xc0 [mac80211]
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709768]  [<c1068a20>] ? __queue_work+0x2c0/0x2c0
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709772]  [<c1056fb0>] ? local_bh_enable_ip+0x90/0x90
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709776]  [<c1056ad3>] tasklet_action+0x63/0x110
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709780]  [<c1056fb0>] ? local_bh_enable_ip+0x90/0x90
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709784]  [<c1057031>] __do_softirq+0x81/0x1a0
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709788]  [<c1056fb0>] ? local_bh_enable_ip+0x90/0x90
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709790]  <IRQ>  [<c1057376>] ? irq_exit+0x76/0xa0
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709797]  [<c155e35b>] ? do_IRQ+0x4b/0xc0
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709801]  [<c10736a3>] ? __hrtimer_start_range_ns+0x163/0x400
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709806]  [<c155e1b0>] ? common_interrupt+0x30/0x38
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709810]  [<c105007b>] ? default_handler+0x2b/0x70
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709815]  [<c12e25e7>] ? intel_idle+0xb7/0x110
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709820]  [<c14397dd>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0x7d/0x240
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709824]  [<c1008c7a>] ? cpu_idle+0x8a/0xc0
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709829]  [<c153c10b>] ? start_secondary+0xe8/0xed
Feb  4 15:42:13 TimsUbuntuPC kernel: [ 2757.709832] ---[ end trace 493bda2125dfc543 ]---
```

Das scheint ein Kernelfehler zu sein, ist vielleicht ein Kernelupdate verfügbar ("apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade", wenn ich mich recht entsinne)?
Wieso deswegen aber die grafische Oberfläche abschmiert, kann ich dir nicht sagen - führe hierzu bitte nochmal "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log" aus.



> Edit: Langsam reichts mir echt. Gerade nach dem Neustart (/etc/init.d..... findet er nicht) hat Ubuntu sich einfach allein beim öffnen des ?Arbeitsplatzes (weis nicht wie das unter Linux heißt  ) aufgehängt.
> Wie hoch wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit dieses Problem beim Neuaufsetzen von Ubuntu nicht zu haben ?


 Das lässt sich nur schwer sagen. Möglicherweise ist was mit der Hardware nicht in Ordnung, möglicherweise aber auch mit Ubuntu - das kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen, da ich Ubuntu noch nie wirklich genutzt habe. Meine Freundin nutzt seit über einem Jahr Kubuntu und da kam es bislang zu keinen nennenswerten Problemen.
Interessant wäre auf jeden Fall, was genau nicht gestartet werden kann. Unter /etc/init.d/ liegen die Initscripts, das sind die Dienste, die beim Booten gestartet werden (können). Wenn da irgendwas elementares nicht gestartet werden kann, kann es natürlich Probleme geben. Wobei ich schwer vermute, dass wir es hier mit verschiedenen Baustellen zu tun haben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu hängt sich auf, aber Musik läuft weiter*

Also wegen dem Dienste neu starten sollte nicht vergessen werden das Ubuntu im Zuge der Unity Umstellung auf lightdm umgestiegen ist.


----------



## Dennis19 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu hängt sich auf, aber Musik läuft weiter*

Alternativ kann ich dir nur Debian empfehlen (Stable, wenn Du viel Wert auf Stabilität und ausgereifte Software legst)!

Ich betreue im Moment 2 Debian Stable Systeme und bis dato hatten die User keine Probleme damit. Der PC bootet wie am ersten Tag.  Der einzige "Nachteil"? den du bei Debian Stable hast (Ich persönlich finde es nicht als Nachteil) ist, dass sehr viel "veraltete" Pakete eingesetzt werden. Dafür sind diese Pakete ausgereift. 

Ein weiterer Vorteil an Debian ist, dass Du die Wahl zwischen Gnome / KDE / XFCE oder LXDE hast. Diese werden im Vanilla-Zustand ausgeliefert und nicht so wie bei Ubuntu "tot"gepatcht. 

Bei Interesse kannst du Debian -- The Universal Operating System besuchen, die Dokumentation ist sehr gut und das System wird stabil laufen! 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis

P.S. Wenn du experimentierfreudig bist, kannst du debian Sid verwenden. Beziehungsweise die deutsche Distribution aptosid. aptosid basiert auf dem unstable-Zweig von Debian und setzt sehr aktuelle Pakete ein, die allerdings noch nicht auf Herz und Nieren getestet wurden. Dadurch kann das System unstabil werden -> Bugs, Abstürze,...

Notfalls gibt es da noch Archlinux - Arch Linux. Läuft auch auf alten Rechnern (XFCE + LXDE sind natürlich Pflicht!) und ist "bleeding edge" sprich immer up to date --> Das Neuste vom Neusten. ^^

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## blackout24 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu hängt sich auf, aber Musik läuft weiter*



Dennis19 schrieb:


> Notfalls gibt es da noch Archlinux - Arch Linux. Läuft auch auf alten Rechnern (XFCE + LXDE sind natürlich Pflicht!) und ist "bleeding edge" sprich immer up to date --> Das Neuste vom Neusten. ^^
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> 
> Dennis



Was heißt hier Notfalls. 
Man muss sich zu Beginn mehr damit auseinandersetzen kriegt das aber 10-fach zurück gezahlt an Fähigkeiten/Wissen was man dadurch erwirbt. Danach arbeitet es sich mit so einem System einfacher, als mit jedem Windows, OSX oder sonstwas.


----------



## Dennis19 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu hängt sich auf, aber Musik läuft weiter*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Notfalls.
> Man muss sich zu Beginn mehr damit auseinandersetzen kriegt das aber 10-fach zurück gezahlt an Fähigkeiten/Wissen was man dadurch erwirbt. Danach arbeitet es sich mit so einem System einfacher, als mit jedem Windows, OSX oder sonstwas.


 
Meine Lieblingsdistribution ist Gentoo.  Das Wissen, dass man sich durch die gute Dokumentation und Community aneignet, hilft einem in jeder Situation weiter! 

Archlinux empfehle ich für "Kompilierschwache" Prozessoren (core 2 duo / intel pentium D,...) - Die Distribution ist ebenfalls up to date, allerdings hat man nicht die 100%ge Kontrolle in Bezug auf Programme. Zum Beispiel kann ich bei Gentoo Pidgin mit/ohne Support für $foo kompilieren (Ich benötige bei Pidgin kein icq, ein einfaches -icq use flag wirkt wunder  ). Dadurch werden die Programme "schlanker" und starten schneller.  Weiters kann man dadurch auch diverse Sicherheitslücken schließen. :>

Aber back to topic... Archlinux schreckt leider sehr viele Anfänger ab, da alles in der Konsole erfolgt (Bis ein pacman -S kde-meta / gnome gnome-extra / xfce4 xfce4-goodies durchgeführt wird). Ich persönlich dachte mir am Anfang auch "WTF?! " aber jeder, der englisch spricht ist in der Lage, Linux aufzusetzen. (So war es zumindest früher, mittlerweile gibt es ja auch schon diverse Anleitungen / WIkis auf Deutsch). 

@blackout24

Wer weiß, vielleicht konnten wir den Threadersteller Archlinux geschmackhaft machen.  We'll see. Apropos... Leichter Arbeiten... Das stimmt bis Windows XP/Vista.

Windows 7 kann sich wirklich sehen lassen und ist auch "leichter" zu bedienen! 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## blackout24 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ubuntu hängt sich auf, aber Musik läuft weiter*



Dennis19 schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht konnten wir den Threadersteller Archlinux geschmackhaft machen.  We'll see. Apropos... Leichter Arbeiten... Das stimmt bis Windows XP/Vista.
> 
> Windows 7 kann sich wirklich sehen lassen und ist auch "leichter" zu bedienen!
> 
> ...


 
Meinte damit vorallem kompliziertere Sachen mit dem PC einfach erledigen.
z.B. ein Mediacenter bauen, dass direkt in XMBC reinbootet ohne Desktop.
In Arch Linux ganz einfach mit .xinitrc, womit man sich beim Aufsetzten sowieso einmal auseinander setzen musste. 
Bei Ubuntu hät ich kein Plan, weil zuviel abgenommen wird. Bei Windows ist es wohl sogar unmöglich.
Der Rest der Produktivität hängt dann wohl nur vom Desktop und Fenstermanager ab.

Also ich würde jeden ermutigen sich mal kleineren Herausforderungen zu stellen. Ich hatte mit Ubuntu mehr Kompatibilätsproblem
als mit Arch. Schrift hat sich nach dem Suspend zerschossen z.B. usw. Mit Arch ging alles sofort.


----------

